# Pigeon having trouble flying....



## amorso (Oct 3, 2013)

Hello everyone. I have a flock of feral Pigeons that hang in my courtyard that I feed. I've been noticing one of the birds being a little sluggish lately. He's been eating fine and drinks water but just seems weak. On his landings many times I've noticed over the last week that he kind of falls over on his face. 



So today this guy and the rest of the flock flew in as usual and I was feeding them. When the rest of the gang took off this guy stayed so I figured he was still hungry and I fed him some more. Well when he was done eating he tried to fly away but couldn't. I live in Las Vegas and the weather here has been freezing cold, literally 30 degrees at night and 40's during the day. 



I grabbed him and I now have him in a box in my house so he's warm. Just curious if anyone has any idea what's going on. He seems healthy otherwise, he's been eating like mad and flew into my courtyard today but couldn't fly out. I have a feeling he may just be sick because the freezing cold we've been having but I'm no expert so I figured I'd ask. Thanks


----------



## amorso (Oct 3, 2013)

Appreciate all the help, thank you moderators! So glad I found this place...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Something is wrong, but hard to tell from that. What do his droppings look like? Have you checked down his throat? Way down...........with a flashlight. See if you see any cheesy like nodules. He needs to be kept warm. A heating pad with a layer of towel over it, and the bird place on that would be great. Heating pad must be set on LOW. A sick bird cannot keep himself warm.


----------

